# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Ik heb dit jaar de griep gehad

## Leontien

> De griepepidemie die Nederland al zestien weken in haar greep houdt, is nu officieel de langste in 20 jaar. Afgelopen week gingen gemiddeld 52 op de 100.000 mensen naar de huisarts met griepverschijnselen. Dat heeft onderzoeksinstituut Nivel woensdag naar buiten gebracht.


nationaalgezondheidsforum.nl

Het blijkt dus dat de griepepidemie in Nederland het langst is in 20 jaar. Heb jij de griep al gehad de afgelopen 17 weken?

Breng je stem uit en licht eventueel hieronder toe!

----------


## witkop

Gelukkig niet

----------


## anMa

Wel de buikgriep 2 x

----------


## Janneke

Nee geen griep gehad. En jij zelf Leontien?

----------


## Marleen

Ik ben afgelopen winter 2x aan de beurt geweest...  :Frown:

----------


## anMa

Ben nu pas n beetje opgeknapt van de buikgriep maar t was n week waarin ik heel ziek was en 2 kilo ben afgevallen

----------


## Elisabeth9

Griep: nee gelukkig heb ik dit jaar de griep niet gehad...wel slikte ik veel medicijnen en waste enorm veel mijn handen, dat had ik gehoord op tv, dus ik doe dat hardgrondig, misschien dat dat kan bijdragen? geen idee maar het heeft geholpen tot nu toe.. :Embarrassment:

----------


## floris

nee, griep krijg ik meestal eens in de 6 a 7 jaar.

----------

